# harness for beardies?



## JordanG (May 8, 2011)

hi all i am just wondering if there were any harness's for beardies u can buy or get thanks
jordan.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (May 8, 2011)

wasn't trying to critisize but why would you ned a harness for a beardie... i dont think they would enjoy it.... handling is ok bt a harness???


----------



## wranga (May 8, 2011)

a dog collar pulled tight should do the trick


----------



## Darkhorse (May 8, 2011)

I'm with fabregas... can't really see a beardie happily walking around on a harness. Wouldn't it really freak it out?


----------



## sookie (May 8, 2011)

I bought Squish an adjustable rat harness.and he really does like being on the back lawn or front lawn roaming around,trying to keep up with the tiny dogs.a dog collar i wouldn't trust,i guess im afraid of choking and getting spikes caught in buckles....ooooowwww.lol.and if i choose to let him wander into 'trouble',long grass or the wood pile to explore he his very easy to retrive,i just lift him up.


----------



## JordanG (May 8, 2011)

oh cool sookie r they easy to get thanks
jordan


----------



## Bez84 (May 8, 2011)

Yeah there are plenty of harnesses designed for beardys and monitors, checkout youtube for vids..
And do a google search to find an online source to by them..
I plan to eventually get one not for walking my beardy but just for the piece of mind that it wont bolt.. as its not the tamest dragon and ive spent many a time ripping up trees and bush to get it out of hiding when it does a runner..


----------



## Ramsayi (May 8, 2011)

Don't forget to get them to slip,slop and slap before talking them out for walkies guys...........


----------



## fabregasreptiles (May 8, 2011)

i'll never get it


----------



## Chris1 (May 9, 2011)

i tried gunnea pig harnesses on my first pair, god they hated them so much im pretty sure they threw em out when i wasnt looking. (well, they disappeared never to be seen again anyway, lol,..)

i dont think they like to be walked, invest in a flexarium for sunning instead!! 



wranga said:


> a dog collar pulled tight should do the trick



lol, choker chain?


----------



## ianinoz (May 9, 2011)

luv it.... taking your bearded dragon for walkies ?!?!

Caught a beardy when I was a kid and I kept it in a bird avery, was a sweety with me but hated my baby sister, even bit her one day when she grabbed it. Unfortunately my bearded dragon either escaped or was let go (by dad) after the biting incident.

Would love to have another bearded dragon one day, ugly as sin but they really do have character and personality.

Failing that another Bluetongue, caught and kept one of them when I was kid too. They are nice creatures too.

I'd thought a lizard wouldn't appreciate getting a harness put on it, unless it was associated with getting a nice tickle and some food treats.

What about those little dog harnesses that go around the front legs and shoulders like [ no links please ]- , would they be the shot for a large lizard walking harness ?


----------



## ravan (May 9, 2011)

there's a compnay that makes harnesses for beardies and small monitors in the uk... if you cruise around ebay im sure you could find one..


----------



## LizardLady (May 9, 2011)

Hey all!

I make harnesses for my lot - leather, soft side against their chest, arms in armholes, does up with a clip on their back, all you need is the lead... Chihauhau leads are just the right size!  I make them in all different sizes, from extra small, to extra large, and different colours... Will try to get pics, but I don't have "my" computer (that's where my photos are), but I'll see if there's anything on this one under our shared documents!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## sookie (May 9, 2011)

Hey Carolyn,when you gonna make squish his western bulldogs gurnsey and harness?it's footy season,if we make it to the finals he's gonna need to show his team pride when out for walks.lol.jace may even walk him then....hahahahahaaha.


----------



## fugawi (May 9, 2011)

Pythonlover....Where are you? I have one I got from a pet shop in Sydney. It's adjustable and you can get them in small, medium and large. They are made for Iguanas etc, but they fit all our lizzies. They are harmless to the lizard due to them being a harness around the chest.


----------



## snakehandler (May 10, 2011)

Before you use a harness, check your permit conditions, I know that in Victoria a reptile is not permitted to be harnessed or tethered in any way! Just a suggestion though! As a side note there are harness's available for sugar gliders from America, which are permitted and can be very useful when training them to stay with you!


----------



## Torah (May 10, 2011)

I would have said a rat harness but dont know howd they like it lol.


----------



## JordanG (May 10, 2011)

thanks guys 4 all ur help, and snakehandler i will check the permits before i buy, cheers,
jordan


----------



## ianinoz (May 10, 2011)

How many Vic coppers would even know it's illegal to harness a lizard when taking it for walkies. 

I'd think the local cops if they saw it would perhaps be very curious and maybe want to take a closer look at the lizard on a leash and probably regard it all a bit of a hoot LOL.

I think it would pretty good fun taking a big lizard for walkies in a park, along a river bank or lakeside, it would be fun for the lizard too, to be able to investigate new things too. No sure how a pet lizard would take to meeting new people, or cats or dogs while having walkies though.

Pictures of dragons or monitors on a leash are required ..... 

Who remembers invisible dogs on a leash ? They were popular at one stage and were good for a laugh. Lizards on leashes might start a new craze ....


----------



## beeman (May 10, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> How many Vic coppers would even know it's illegal to harness a lizard when taking it for walkies.
> 
> I'd think the local cops if they saw it would perhaps be very curious and maybe want to take a closer look at the lizard on a leash and probably regard it all a bit of a hoot LOL.
> 
> ...



Can not and should not be done!
You licence conditions stipulate the animals can only be removed from the address on the licence to be either sold or for vetrinary care!


----------



## Wookie (May 10, 2011)

Lol this is a troll surely. You guys cannot be serious?


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 10, 2011)

We have a couple of customers at work that use a guinea pig harness on their beardies and they don't seem to be too bothered by it.


----------



## snakehandler (May 10, 2011)

Its not the police that will know the wildlife act....its the DSE in Victoria. But that's not even the point, a simple check to make sure you do not breach your permit conditions and run the risk of loosing your pet...if you choose to ignore it....its your choice, but don't complain about it if something does happen, just cop it on the chin and smile knowing that you are willingly in breach!


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 13, 2011)

I made one for my beardie too.  I made it out of soft leather, and if beardie harness is well done they won't mind it, at least my dragon has no issues with it. And it looks cute too!


----------



## JordanG (May 13, 2011)

haha very cute


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks! I love it too!


----------



## Stevo2 (May 14, 2011)

Ah, the ignorance of some people is always an eye-opener..

I always enjoy when people feel the need to provide input on a subject they have no knowledge on or have nothing constructive in response to the OP thread.. Funny..

Lizard harnesses have been used for years, and are readily available, in the US. Jump on Amazon and you'll probably find them there. Last year I saw them for sale in a Melbourne pet-shop (out next to Fountain Gate shopping centre). Nothing stopping you from allowing your lizard to roam around the back yard on a harness. Or even the front yard - no laws being broken with respect to the reptile remaining on the premises. Not sure about the harnessing laws in Vic though, that might need a bit more research.

Amazon.com: lizard harness leash


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 14, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> How many Vic coppers would even know it's illegal to harness a lizard when taking it for walkies.
> 
> I'd think the local cops if they saw it would perhaps be very curious and maybe want to take a closer look at the lizard on a leash and probably regard it all a bit of a hoot LOL.
> 
> ...


 
You can check out mine  
Here's the link to pic: http://www.shrani.si/f/31/BQ/2XIBnZpR/imag0139.jpg
and my beardie album on FB: My bearded dragon Ziggy | Facebook
Although I'm not using the harness a lot, she is so much used to me that there is no need for a harness, but sometimes it comes handy b/c you can spot them easily if your leash is red or some other bright color. 

Hope you'll like it.


----------



## Stevo2 (May 14, 2011)

Found the relevent piece of information on the DSE/DPI web site - Agriculture - Department of Primary Industries

The important thing to consider is that it's a 'Code of Practice' - not a law. You can go against a code of practice provided you have a really good reason to do so. It also specifies tethers and leashes, not harnesses.. Yes; there is a difference.


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 14, 2011)

Stevo2 said:


> Found the relevent piece of information on the DSE/DPI web site - Agriculture - Department of Primary Industries
> 
> The important thing to consider is that it's a 'Code of Practice' - not a law. You can go against a code of practice provided you have a really good reason to do so. It also specifies tethers and leashes, not harnesses.. Yes; there is a difference.


 
Leash is no good for beardies, they need harness so it supports their whole upper body portion, you wouldn't want to put any real stress on that tiny neck, aww bless them. :*


----------

